# Woodcock opener



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

I hunted for this morning for woodcock, & saw the most birds in years. Had 30+ flushes, and about 15 points. Many double flushes off of one point.

I can't believe they are migrating yet, after all it was 89 on Monday. The only problem, the area I hunt is normally very wet, this year it's dry. I hope the birds stay for a while.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I ran into more than I ever had seen down at AEP last year. Actually saw more than grouse and rabbits combined. What part of the state are you hunting them at?


----------



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

Northwest. I have a spot in the Northeast that I may try Sunday morning, (I need a day to rest-up).


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy, I tried some new locations yesterday on Pickeral Creek property and didn't put up any! Guess I'll try the old spots Sunday.


----------

